#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-11-18
<ChinnoDog> ubuntulog_?
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: ubuntulog?
<PennBot> Wish I knew.
<ChinnoDog> ubuntulog_: are you a bot?
<ChinnoDog> I'll take that as a yes
<Pici> Its the logging bot that all the loco teams are getting.  The loco contact for PA should have been informed about it.
<andrew> why's he got an underscore then?
 * Pici shrugs
<pleia2> andrew: there are two of them, one without an underscore and one with, it replaces locobot_3
<pleia2> they could have called it ubuntulog2 I suppose, but that's not much better than an underscore
<Pici> Its authethenticated to the ubuntulog account, which is the important part.
 * pleia2 nods
<yoda_van> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40237142/ns/business-consumer_news/?GT1=43001
<PennBot> Title: New 10-shot espresso drink is 'porn in a cup' - Business - Consumer news - Food Inc. - msnbc.com (at www.msnbc.msn.com)
<pleia2> yeahyeahyeah
<yoda_van> now that's hottt
<pleia2> another fisher, coincidence?
<pleia2> it's jedijf's cousin
<pleia2> "and say to myself, 'I need another double.' And then another double will turn into another double. And I was like, why not drink a full cup?""
<pleia2> hehe, awsum
<jedijf> boo...no one over 40....but since we're family
<ChinnoDog> He doesn't want to kill anyone
<jedijf> there is no bad press
<ChinnoDog> Someone has to die before it is a bad idea?
<jedijf> maybe
<pleia2> one can be a statistical anomaly, has to be 2 or 3
<jedijf> dead person could start a contest - can you survive porn in a cup?
<jedijf> like the amusement parks - tee-shirts - hats
<pleia2> lol
<ChinnoDog> I get a buzz off one cup of coffee and become catatonic at 3 cups. Espresso has less caffeine but 10 shots would surely kill me
<ChinnoDog> Someone else has to say hi to lamalex when he comes back. My greetings are getting old.
<ChinnoDog> bts3685|vps: turducken this year?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-11-19
<ChinnoDog> Meeting time came and went
<andrew> wrong night
<ChinnoDog> The upa calendar and the topic say it was tonight.
<andrew> oh
<andrew> we changed to thursday?
<ChinnoDog> jthan changed it, it suck, but jthan doesn't show up
<ChinnoDog> s/suck/stuck
<ChinnoDog> I guess it sucks too. haha
<ChinnoDog> This is confusing. I open the meeting event on the calendar and I set a reminder and save it... is the reminder part of /my/ calendar or did I change the main calendar?
<ChinnoDog> It doesn't show that I edited just my settings, and I also have the option to copy the meeting to my own calendar, but do I have permission or even the ability to change the upa calendar while logged into my own gmail account?
 * ChinnoDog scratches his head
<ChinnoDog> I guess I'll know the next time a meeting rolls around because people will get reminders unexpectedly and show up
<bts3685|vps> ChinnoDog: tuxducken
<MutantTurkey> harry potter = awesome
<ChinnoDog> bts3685|vps: a chicken in a duck in a penguin?
<andrew> poor penguin
<JonathanD> mutantpenguin?
<InHisName> MutantDuk
<andrew> quack
<andrew> aflack
<InHisName> No Wait:   MutantCockroach
<ChinnoDog> I think I am installing Ubuntu on my SSD using btrfs with compression enabled. Anyone see any problems with this?
<andrew> ohh, package from dell
<ChinnoDog> What is it?
<PennBot> Rumor has it it is more than 5hrs to rochester from my parents cause my dad decided to stop at every place from his child hood, ChinnoDog
<andrew> ChinnoDog: new desktop for a coworker
<andrew> remember last week when I was talking about the one that I was trying to fix?
<andrew> (or was i saying that in #plug...)
<ChinnoDog> I don't remember...
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: well this is a bit late about the btfs
<MutantTurkey> but definitly go for it. should work great on an ssd :)
<MutantTurkey> make sure to mount your tmp and shit not on the ssd, and don't use swap cause it will wear out your ssd fast
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: I didn't intend to put swap there. idk about /tmp because I want my system to be portable. I want to be able to plug my SSD into another PC and boot up.
<MutantTurkey> just mount your tmp to a ramdisk
<MutantTurkey> or tmpfs or whatever
<MutantTurkey> it should be portable
<ChinnoDog> oh.  I see.  tmpfs allocates memory dynamically. Yes, I will use that.
<MutantTurkey> exactly
<MutantTurkey> :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-11-20
<InHisName> Howdy everyone including the Mutants
<MutantTurkey> howdy InHisName
<InHisName> While u were out, there was discussion of other Mutant names  for you.  Check the logs
<MutantTurkey> really?
<MutantTurkey> THATS NOT WHAT THE LOG SAYS. :[
<ChinnoDog> hi keng54
<teddy-dbear> when did ChinnoDog become a welcome bot? ;-)
<keng54> hello all
<keng54> anyone from the Berwick, Pa. area?
<andrew> Where's Berwick?
<ChinnoDog> North
<andrew> west/central/east?
<ChinnoDog> If I check "Encrypt my home folder" during 10.10 install is it going to make my disk configuration significantly more complex?
<ChinnoDog> Ok, reading docs. I am scared of complications now
<ChinnoDog> Maybe I will create an encrypted block device later to store sensitive stuff
<bts3685|vps> man mknod; man cryptsetup
<bts3685|vps> s/mknod/mknod,dd
<bts3685|vps> hmm.. either i'm nullrouted, dc's got a bad route in (most likely, judging from traceroute: http://pastebin.com/ghBMR6iU ), or it's down again. last hop i get is at vl27.core4.chi01.steadfast.net
<PennBot> Title: traceroute to corp.fusednetwork.com (208.100.30.18 (at pastebin.com)
<bts3685|vps> shall i email steadfast?
<bts3685|vps> whoops, wrong channel
<ChinnoDog> I don't know if this is going to work. I think I am going to have to put /boot on sda1
<ChinnoDog> I don't think the BIOS can see my SSD because it is ExpressCard.
<ChinnoDog> s/sda1/sda
<ChinnoDog> That will render my SSD unportable. It will be permanently tied to the laptop it is in. I might have to live with that.
<ChinnoDog> Oh well. I'll just do that then.
<ChinnoDog> At least I will still be able to swap the CDROM for the 2nd HDD while the system is running
<ChinnoDog> Wow. That boots really fast.
<ChinnoDog> FYI, compressed install is 1.4gb, uncompressed size is 2.4gb
<ChinnoDog> (2.4-1.4)/2.4=41.7% space savings
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-11-21
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: whats your boot time
<MutantTurkey> also with the storage you'll have cpu overhead, but since memorys your typical bottleneck it 'lll be well worth it
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: i don't understand however how it won't be portable? just identify it by the UUID in fstab and you'll be fine right?
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: also what kind of read/write speed are you getting on that
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: also what type of compression are you using
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: not for ubuntu but... https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Maximizing_Performance
<PennBot> Title: Maximizing Performance - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<MutantTurkey> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSD#Tips_for_Maximizing_SSD_Performance
<PennBot> Title: Solid State Drives - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: also checkout compache (ramzswap) which basically mounts your swap in ram and compresses it so you have more ram, but its a bit slower, but WAY FASTER than hard drive swap
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: just email me or ping me or something cause i can keep going for hours about performance and i'm really interested in how things are going with that
<bts3685|vps> pleia2: grub2 + mdadm + luks / (separate /boot if necessary). possible?
<ChinnoDog> @later tell MutantTurkey spill it
<PennBot> ChinnoDog: The operation succeeded.
<ChinnoDog> Google's translation from Thai is terrible. The result is totally incomprehensible. "Invite children to beat each other to do better than a donut." <-???
<jedijf>  what flavor donut?
<pleia2> bts3685|vps: don't know much about luks :(
<bts3685|vps> it's okay; found out it's supported natively :D
<bts3685|vps> it wouldn't have this problem if their shit was more open. hell, i can't even VIEW open bugs now.
<bts3685|vps> THANKS, CPANEL
<bts3685|vps> WHOOPS, wrong channel. again.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-11-14
<InHisName> Now who is having a cow over spilt milk ?
<fosburg> how do I find out where memory is being used
<fosburg> I'm a newbe to linux and ubuu
<fosburg> ubuntu
<MutantTurkey> where?
<MutantTurkey> fosburg: you probably have a system monitor you can look at
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: ^
<MutantTurkey> gnome-system-monitor maybe
<fosburg> I have not seen anything in the system folder that shows this info
<MutantTurkey> hmmm.
<MutantTurkey> if you launch the "gnome-system-monitor" process it should work
<MutantTurkey> (not familiar with ubuntu specifically, but it might just be Alt+F2 and type in that
<fosburg> thanks I'll give that a try
<GeekyAdam> of course theres also top and, my personal favorite, htop
<GeekyAdam> right?
<MutantTurkey> GeekyAdam: htop is the bomb dizzley
<MutantTurkey> I don't know why anyone ships top these days.
<MutantTurkey> It's not intuitive whatsover
<GeekyAdam> agreed
<MutantTurkey> I don't know how people use itl
<GeekyAdam> one of my screen regioins is an htop session
<MutantTurkey> GeekyAdam: I did for a while embed it onto my desktop
<MutantTurkey> now i just use yakuake
<MutantTurkey> and pull it up whenever
<GeekyAdam> explain embeding into your desktop and what is yakuake?
<MutantTurkey> GeekyAdam: I set it as my root window in my window manager
<MutantTurkey> effectively acting as my desktop
<MutantTurkey> and yakuake is a drop down terminal
<MutantTurkey> on a hotkey it just "drops down" and is there
<MutantTurkey> quite handy
<MutantTurkey> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:YaKuake_screenshot_01.png
<MutantTurkey> they also have one for gnome if you pefer, called tilda afaik
<GeekyAdam> do you use that for your irc? or do u use a different app for that?
<MutantTurkey> I use konversation from TDE
<MutantTurkey> also irssi though
<jedijf> fosburg: how are you making out?
<GeekyAdam> im pretty sure im putting ubuntu on my main gaming desktop at home. the machines only good for playing WoW now, and that plays [decently enough] in Wine
<fosburg> you answered my questions--now i'm trying to understand what i'm looking at
<MutantTurkey> :)
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: question
<GeekyAdam> i love me some Windows 7, but i cant deny my lust for ubuntu
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: just ask, befor ei phrik you
<MutantTurkey> I am trying to find a library path, I am examining the process and see it's loading kwin3_laptop.so
<MutantTurkey> can I use ld or the like to find the hard path?
<fosburg> Thanks to all
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: any idea/
<MutantTurkey> ?
<MutantTurkey> i guess i'll just do find -iname blahblah
<MutantTurkey> instantly found it :|
<MutantTurkey> I am a fool.
<jedijf> find / -name
<jedijf> insert name
<jedijf> find / -name part_of_name 2>/dev/null to get rid of the can't search stuff
<jedijf> or as root if needed
<jedijf> now to fix landlines.....phones suck
<MutantTurkey> I was just wonderin g if Ld has some way to do it
<MutantTurkey> probably does lul
<GeekyAdam> speaking of landlines, i saw a tutorial online on how to use Skype with Asterisk to make skype come through a normal phoneline
<GeekyAdam> pretty cool stuff, totally wanted to try it
<JonathanD> morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> whats up?
<rmg51> nothing at the moment
<JonathanD> not going grocery shopping?
<rmg51> just trying to read the paper
<rmg51> it's Monday silly
<rmg51> I shop on Sat.
<JonathanD> Ah.
<JonathanD> I used to shop friday mornings.
<JonathanD> But the store nearby doesn't open early enough.
<rmg51> Acme opens at 6
<JonathanD> 6 isn't early enough.
<rmg51> Pathmark is 24 hours
<JonathanD> not on weekdays, anyway.
<JonathanD> Thats slightly more viable. If there was one here :)
<rmg51> not sure about ShopRite
<JonathanD> Lets see
<JonathanD> I have acme, genuardis, walmart, bottom dollar
<JonathanD> These are all on or near 202 in KOP
<JonathanD> For anything else it'd be on the other side of norristown.
<rmg51> that's why I shop on weekends
<rmg51> weekdays are to tight with work in the way
<JonathanD> I don't work til 9.
<JonathanD> But Josh gets on the bus shortly after 7, and needs to be "reminded"
<JonathanD> of silly little things like wearing pants and eating and actually going to the bus stop.
<rmg51> I'm at work by 8
<rmg51> to much hurry up to shop during the week
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> good morning,  can apt-get be used to search for what is installed ?    Like search AG for gui and turn up anything with gui in its name ?
<jedijf> dpkg -l
<jedijf> ellllll
<jedijf> and grep
<InHisName> /bin/mail is NOT installed in my system (ubuntu 11.10) what is installed by default for command line usage ?
<InHisName> My evolution seems to removed since last update.
<InHisName> using dpkg above I have   bsd-mailx,  buncha perl stuff,  evolution (really? said it wasn't installed), thunderbird.   Which is easiest substitute for /bin/mail in a script ?
<Resistance> none of them.  fwiw, install postfix and use that to send mail.
<Resistance> :P
<InHisName> I tried /usr/bin/mailx as subst for /bin/mail and left rest of script unchanged.  Seems to not complain anymore.   Not sure if mail is really going, not critical yet.
<fosburg> Type 1 fonts; Question, Adobe type one fonts are for windows and MAC, what OS for type 1 fonts is used for Linux--Ubuntu?
<fosburg> Will Adobe Type 1 (MAC) fonts work with a Linux OS?
<Resistance> fosburg:  #ubuntu
<fosburg> thanks--I got a link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<waltman> InHisName: If it's not really going out, you might take a look at the nullmailer package.
<waltman> Or if you've got a MTA installed on that box, try calling sendmail directly from the script.
<InHisName> what does MTA stand for ?
<waltman> Mail Transfer Agent, something like exim or postfix.
 * Resistance recommends postfix
<waltman> But if all you want to do is forward all the mail from this box somewhere else (e.g. your ISP's smtp server) then you can just use nullmailer.
<MutantTurkey> which one of you bastards hacked my vps? :p
<MutantTurkey> because someone did and I am freaking out X_X
<Resistance> MutantTurkey:  was it LulzSec ?
<Resistance> :p
<MutantTurkey> Resistance: no.
<MutantTurkey> but I found the files they were using to bruteforce I think
<MutantTurkey> it was in /lib/.41/
<Resistance> you might consider running rkhunter
<Resistance> to look for additional vulnerabilities
<MutantTurkey> seems to be collecting irc information in the Undernet server as well as brute forcing IPs's
<Resistance> kill it, then sudo rm -rf it, and then rkhunter
<MutantTurkey> I have it killed
<MutantTurkey> removed
<MutantTurkey> I also removed my whole home directory
<jedijf> check crontab
<MutantTurkey> which contained passwords for gmail and IRC
<MutantTurkey> changed them.
 * jedijf is betting opyum team
<MutantTurkey> see the tar.gz
<MutantTurkey> n
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: don't use standard ssh ports and disable root login
<MutantTurkey> http://mutantturkey.com/weird.tar.gz
<MutantTurkey> take a look
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: root login was disabled , which is weird because they are logged in as wroot over ssh.
<MutantTurkey> look over that.
<MutantTurkey> I am thinking they may have left some information there.
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: no time today, but netstat -plant and see how many irc connections you have
<MutantTurkey> okay
<MutantTurkey> tcp        0      0 boxi:3389               dsl88-247-34606.tt:3565 ESTABLISHED
<MutantTurkey> tcp        0      0 boxi:3389               bb26a130.virtua.co:3200 ESTABLISHED
<MutantTurkey> tcp        0    256 boxi:ssh                remote.mc3.edu:9432     ESTABLISHED
<MutantTurkey> tcp        0      0 boxi:34496              verne.freenode.net:ircd ESTABLISHED
<MutantTurkey> tcp        0      0 boxi:ssh                remote.mc3.edu:33401    ESTABLISHED
<MutantTurkey> tcp        0      0 boxi:www                remote.mc3.edu:48731    TIME_WAIT
<MutantTurkey> sorry :x thats all though
<MutantTurkey> 3389 is my remote desktop protocol
<jedijf> yes
<jedijf> rdp
<MutantTurkey> that looks okay right?
<jedijf> yeah
<MutantTurkey> does rdp present security treat?
<MutantTurkey> I dont know what that dsl88-247 is though...
<jedijf> any open port, moreso the standard ports can/will be automagically scanned and bruted
<jedijf> check auth.log(s) for giggles
<Resistance> isnt RDP remote desktop?
<jedijf> gotta love the internet
<jedijf> Resistance: yep
<MutantTurkey> auth.log
<MutantTurkey> ?
<MutantTurkey> I have their IP
<MutantTurkey> it's in the log
<Resistance> iptables -A input -s <ip> -j DROP
<Resistance> :P
<Resistance> (or in my case, iptables -A AUTODROP -s <ip> -j DROP
<MutantTurkey> wait
<jedijf> cat /var/log/auth.log | grep ssh
<MutantTurkey> seems to be an array of IP's
<MutantTurkey> bruteforcing users and pw's
<Resistance> ewwwww
<Resistance> :P
<MutantTurkey> also I have a few log files authlog.1 2 3 .gz etc
<jedijf> any good guesses mutantspecific or the standards, mysql blahblah blah
<MutantTurkey> standards
<MutantTurkey> matt seems to be going on for a few days
<MutantTurkey> maybe a week or two before they got in
<jedijf> then you are not being targeted...like arch cal mc3 etc
<MutantTurkey> right
<jedijf> if that's logged, it was me ;)
<MutantTurkey> gotta talk to my VPS guys
<Resistance> any of you applied for ubuntu membership, and happen to know what the odds are someone is approved?
 * Resistance is applying for Ubuntu membership
<MutantTurkey> Ubuntu Memebership? what is this 1984?
<MutantTurkey> :P
 * Resistance hands MutantTurkey the time warp unit, which is set for 1984
<jedijf> Resistance: not really based on odds; more based on work, consistent, in the Ubuntu community/world
<Resistance> have fun back there :P
<Resistance> i see.
 * jedijf was recently approved
<Resistance> ooh congrats.
<jedijf> thanks
<Resistance> i'm in the queue to be considered by this thursday's meeting of the regional board or w/e it is
<jedijf> it was suggested that team contact should be a member
<Resistance> indeed
<Resistance> ha, i found your approval xD
 * Resistance looked in the reports :P
<Resistance> what... what's this about you having ZERO launchpad karma
 * Resistance slaps jedijf
<MutantTurkey> launchpadd
<MutantTurkey> Did you know trinitydesktop actually has deployed their own Launchpad service for our build system?
<jedijf> Resistance: it expires
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: seems su and grep I cant even use
<jedijf> i don't actively pursue bug stuff
<MutantTurkey> I think they were messed with
<Resistance> jedijf:  neither do i :/
<Resistance> i target mostly spec tracking
<Resistance> :P
<jedijf> Resistance: didn't check your karma
<jedijf> saw the number, that was enough
<Resistance> Answer Tracker 	81
<Resistance> Bazaar Branches 	38
<Resistance> Bug Management 	150
<Resistance> Soyuz 	136
<Resistance> Specification Tracking 	3554
<Resistance> Total karma: 3959
<Resistance> :P
<MutantTurkey> http://mutantturkey.com/auth.log
<MutantTurkey> hmmm
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: good learning experience; what did you learn?
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: FUCK the police.
<MutantTurkey> oh sorry wrong lesson.
<Resistance> lol
<jedijf> this is not Compton, that language is not excused
<jedijf> Easy E forever
<jedijf> in the right time and place
 * jedijf prefers Dopeman
 * MutantTurkey throws change in the jar
<jedijf> we take bills only as we aspire to be the 1%
<jedijf> and to have more wealth than Greece and Italy combined
<MutantTurkey> breaking news, #ubuntu-us-pa is bailed out by the world bank
<MutantTurkey> breaking news, #ubuntu-us-pa GDP surpasses most african countries
<GeekyAdam> MutantTurkey: wow someone really wants your root password
<GeekyAdam> yet another reason I like ubuntu, you cant log in as root
<GeekyAdam> via ssh
 * GeekyAdam hopes he's correct, having never fully researched the subject.
<Resistance> GeekyAdam:  you can actually allow root logins from SSH
<Resistance> although its not advised ;P
<GeekyAdam> Resistance: but its turned off by default, correct?
<Resistance> mhm
<GeekyAdam> mines off
<GeekyAdam> right
<GeekyAdam> i find that the more "general" irc #channels i idle in, the more activity my auth.log gets
<GeekyAdam> like #ubuntu and ##linux
<GeekyAdam> etc
<GeekyAdam> yet another reason to keep your irssi/dev machine on a seperate network than your production/www machines
<JonathanD> Everyone should have an irssi machine.
<GeekyAdam> MutantTurkey: just added you on G+
<JonathanD> or two.
<GeekyAdam> heading home, might be on later
<MutantTurkey> GeekyAdam: cool cool
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-11-15
<GeekyAdam> god is it annoyingly hard to find a decent apt that allows a 6 month lease and a pitbull for under $600
<GeekyAdam> although, you're all from philly, you're probably used to rent being higher
<GeekyAdam> Erie is a college town, full of cheap housing
<waltman> Life is cheap in Erie.
<GeekyAdam> but shitty
<GeekyAdam> what should i do if running "sudo fsck /dev/sdc1" on an ntfs drive errors out with "fsck.ntfs: not found"?
<GeekyAdam> do i have to install a module for fsck or something?
<mikedep333> GeekyAdam, I think the command its "ntfsfix"
<mikedep333> it's part of the ntfsutils version 2 suite
<mikedep333> and it's very incomplete
<mikedep333> ntfs-3g has great read/write support, but last I checked it can't fix NTFS drives
<mikedep333> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man8/ntfsfix.8.html
<mikedep333> or rather, ntfsprogs
<mikedep333> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man8/ntfsprogs.8.html
<mikedep333> GeekyAdam, looks like ntfsprogs are now included in ntfs-3g
<mikedep333> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/i386/ntfs-3g/filelist
<mikedep333> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTFS-3G
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> morning everyone
<ChinnoDog> I ate a waffle
<ChinnoDog> I bet they would be even better if I added crumbled bacon
<teddy-dbear> poor waffle :'(
<ChinnoDog> hey now, I created it, I can destroy it.
<ChinnoDog> Thats what I am going to tell my kids one day
<teddy-dbear> I would hate to be one of your kids
<ChinnoDog> lol. My empty wiki was hacked.
<ChinnoDog> "hacked" being relative here
<ChinnoDog> Someone else create an account on my wiki so I can do some testing
<ChinnoDog> www.chinnodog.com
<MutantTurkey> I have to run an IRC meeting D: getting nervous
<MutantTurkey> hopefully this meetbot I have will make it easy
<JonathanD> which one are you using?
<MutantTurkey>  I am not sure :|
<MutantTurkey> let me check
<MutantTurkey> No idea, I havent set it up, which is why I am worried :P
<MutantTurkey> MeetBot actually
<JonathanD> ah.
<JonathanD> ok :)
<JonathanD> it's simple enough.
<MutantTurkey> currently freaking out I cant figure out how to get ops privledges
<MutantTurkey> help me out then?
<MutantTurkey> #trinity-desktop-meeting
<JonathanD> oh uh
<JonathanD> hold on
<JonathanD> is it ok if I join?
<MutantTurkey> yes3.
<MutantTurkey> please do!
<InHisName> Seems it only wants facebook people, ChinnoDog
<InHisName> Then It wants to have privilege to post to facebook as the other person !!
<InHisName> Just what kinda scheme are up up to, ChinnoDog ?
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: I temporarily disabled regular logins until I fix the security. I could use an fb user or two though that isn't me.
<ChinnoDog> The permission set it asks for must come straight from the facebook plugin. I can't select them on the facebook apps portal.
<GeekyAdam> just read all of mikedep333's responses to me, but running "sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdc1" just erros out with "Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk."
<GeekyAdam> any ideas on next step?
<GeekyAdam> is there even a chkdsk command for linux?
<ChinnoDog> fsck
<GeekyAdam> tried it, it says "fsck.ntfs: not found"
<GeekyAdam> that was my original question
<ChinnoDog> apt-get install ntfsprogs
<ChinnoDog> There is a tool in there that does it. I've never used it; idk if it is good quality.
<GeekyAdam> the tool in ntfsprogs is ntfsfix, thats the one i tried above
<ChinnoDog> I have an application for it though. I'm in the process of recovering a disk with tons of bad sectors on it. I'll report back later if it was able to make heads or tails of it.
<GeekyAdam> sweet. is it ntfs?
<ChinnoDog> oh. In that case, idk.
<ChinnoDog> The disk? yes.
<GeekyAdam> lmk how it comes
<ChinnoDog> There are bad sectors galore though
<ChinnoDog> I can only get it to be recognized when it is fresh out of the freezer
<GeekyAdam> yikes
<ChinnoDog> Then it will work for awhile even after it exceeds room temperature, and then it has to go back into the freezer
<GeekyAdam> if you have wires long enough, you can leave it in the freezer
<ChinnoDog> I don't. lol
<GeekyAdam> for instance maybe use a usb-to-sata adapter, then just use long usb cable to a laptop?
<GeekyAdam> never done myself, but heard all about it
<ChinnoDog> I don't know that it would have the same effect. The drive is still going to warm up
<GeekyAdam> like i said, never done, only heard
<ChinnoDog> Also, breaking the seal on the freezer will allow condensation to occur on the drive
<ChinnoDog> I wrap the drive in a towel to absorb the condensation and thermally insulate the drive
<GeekyAdam> this external keeps spitting intput/output errors at me...says to run chckdsk /f in windows...debating doing it, it is ntfs after all :/
<ChinnoDog> Windows will do it best
<GeekyAdam> yeah im gonna go grab it from the server in the closet
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: whew that went okay
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: awesome.
<MutantTurkey> except the project leader didnt show up :X
<MutantTurkey> until the end
<JonathanD> I had a meeting like that today.
<JonathanD> IRL meeting.
<MutantTurkey> sigh
<JonathanD> 18:20:45 < JonathanD> 3 Turkeys were harmed in the making of this item.
<GeekyAdam> still havent found a new place yet...gf's getting nervous. only a couple weeks till our lease is up.
<ChinnoDog> GeekyAdam: Living in Ephrata?
<MutantTurkey> EPHRATA IS EVIL
<MutantTurkey> that place scares me D:
<ChinnoDog> What do you have against Ephrata?
<MutantTurkey> uh
<MutantTurkey> that was once there
<MutantTurkey> the creepy cult
<MutantTurkey> ever been in that muesum?
<MutantTurkey> museum'
<ChinnoDog> What museum? The only one I've been to in Ephrata is the Cloister.
<GeekyAdam> whats Ephrata
<rmg51> a place far from Erie
<waltman> rmg51: That doesn't exactly narrow it down much :)
<rmg51> how about somewhat close to Philly :-D
<ChinnoDog> GeekyAdam: my mistake. I thought you were a different Adam.
<Adom> whats the famous wooden pillow?
<waltman> I was wondering that as well.
<ChinnoDog> wooden pillows don't need to be fluffed at least
<MutantTurkey> Cloister is a museum yes?
<MutantTurkey> well a historical place
<MutantTurkey> still creepy and weird as hell!
<ChinnoDog> Cloister is an outdoor historical area
<MutantTurkey> Cloister oysyet stay away
<ChinnoDog> must be. lol
<MutantTurkey> creeped me out at least
<ChinnoDog> Why is it creepy?
<Adom> Cloister was a relgious community, wikipedia says
<Adom> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ephrata_Cloister
<Adom> sounds creepy to me too
<waltman> Wow, they'd use wooden blocks for pillows?
<ChinnoDog> Did you go around to the buildings with a tour guide?
<ChinnoDog> I got married in this room: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:2003.09.20_52_Ephrata_Cloister_Pennsylvania.jpg
<MutantTurkey> I've been there
<Adom> now i feel bad, i hope i didnt offend you ChinnoDog by saying it sounded creepy
<ChinnoDog> lol. No, you didn't.
<ChinnoDog> You should go there sometime. It is interesting.
<MutantTurkey> wooden pillows are creepy
<MutantTurkey> also the doors are all really small
<MutantTurkey> so you have to bow to god as you pass through the doors.
<ChinnoDog> so were the people
<MutantTurkey> or they were all midgets - the world may never know!
<MutantTurkey> relevant: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_v0fV15P7uQo/SlEFVIbzfnI/AAAAAAAAGHg/K5hkFTetJ1M/s400/hunchback+monster.jpg
<ChinnoDog> I hope you get a wooden pillow for Christmas, MutantTurkey.
<teddy-dbear> that's if he lives past Thanksgiving ;-)
<teddy-dbear> that wooden pillow would be a chopping block
<Adom> Biggest thing I've learned about adopting a dog: your girlfriend will use Facebook A LOT more.
<MutantTurkey> oh boy
<InHisName> ChinnoDog, you've been married and never mentioned it around us, until now ?
<ChinnoDog> I thought it was common knowledge
<ChinnoDog> Anyway, that was the past.
<MutantTurkey> the cloister....
<ChinnoDog> I bet those wooden pillows are esy to wash.
<rhpot1991> is it where that I read cloister and then went searching to see if you guys were talking about carcassonne?
<ChinnoDog> What does cloister have to do with carcassonne?
<ChinnoDog> iirc carcassonne takes place in France
<rhpot1991> game named after the place in france
<rhpot1991> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CFoQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FCarcassonne_(board_game)&ei=H9LCTpuXBoH6sQKVjL3rCg&usg=AFQjCNGuELmi8AcNDdkq7T_EM1JI0BakCQ
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-11-16
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: What is that command for getting window handles? do you remember?
<ChinnoDog> I have screen corruption in the shape of notification bubbles and I can't figure out what app it is
<ChinnoDog> found it. xprop
<ChinnoDog> Chrome is doing it.
<MutantTurkey> trinity desktop channel has surpassed ubuntu-us-pa!
<rmg51> you mean people are talking?
<jthan> trinity desktop, question mark?
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey hey rmg51
<rmg51> 0/
<InHisName> 0/
<teddy-dbear> morning
<JonathanD> jedijf: I know it's really early for this, but I'd like to ensure we have a visible ubuntu PA presence at fosscon next summer...
<ChinnoDog> Isn't that 6+ months away?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> Have to start early!
<InHisName> were we invisible this past summer ?
 * Resistance is a bit nervous
<MutantTurkey> why?
<Resistance> the meeting that determines whether i become an ubuntu member is tomorrow o.o
<MutantTurkey> HACK ALL THE THINGS!
<Resistance> you spend too much time on memebase
<Resistance> :P
<MutantTurkey> no i dont really
<MutantTurkey> I just have always wanted to use this.
<Resistance> :P
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-11-17
<jthan> What's happening folks?
<InHisName> not much, jthan
<jthan> Nice
<jthan> I'm breaking stuff on my computer
<jthan> it's a good time
<InHisName> I've been having fun with nagios.
<InHisName> It monitors systems via network.  See all on one giant web page, summarized.
<jthan> I've seen the summaries and such
<jthan> never dealt with configuring it and all that
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<waltman> morning already?
<mikedep333> so, apparently Emacs is its own OS ---> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Table_of_keyboard_shortcuts#Window_management
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> mornin' teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> o/
<InHisName> 8-)
<Adom> someone tell me the normal folder structure for godaddy web hosting. is it /home/%user%/public_html/?
<Adom> or how to find it
<Adom> i forget
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
<MutantTurkey> OH MY GOD THIS GUY IS DRIVING ME CRAZY.
<MutantTurkey> >_>
<MutantTurkey> we are discussing writing a documentation/user guide for this project I work on
<MutantTurkey> and everyone is convinced that using LibreOffice is the best way ._>
<MutantTurkey> nobody likes my markdown + git idea :|
<MutantTurkey> does anyone know of good ways / software to create documentation
<ChinnoDog> Is it a project the lends itself to documentation tools like a program or are you writing the documentation like a manual?
<MutantTurkey> manual
<MutantTurkey> not in code docs
<MutantTurkey> we already have that in place
<InHisName> Just press the "easy" button and out pops the document ?
<waltman> http://www.mawode.com/~waltman/misc/drexel_traffic_20111117.txt # in case anyone's working in center city philly today
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-11-18
<pleia2> here, have another ubuntu member
<pleia2> congrats Resistance :)
<Resistance> thanks pleia2 :)
<pleia2> Resistance: which is your preferred email address?
<Resistance> pleia2:  hehe, hard to figure out since i have four huh?
<Resistance> i'll privmsg you it
<pleia2> thanks :)
<jedijf> Resistance: congrats
<Resistance> jedijf:  thanks :)
<Resistance> ugh i just realized that the cloak will annoy freenode staff...
<Resistance> because i insist on keeping my primary cloak :P
<jedijf> Resistance: i just left mine and didn't add ubuntu member so as not to bother everyone again
<Resistance> :P
<Resistance> indeed
 * Resistance will probably do that
<Resistance> since i like having the PDPC donator cloak
<Resistance> (instavoice in #defocus :P)
<jedijf> seems odd that the old cloakers would have to reconfirm when adding a cloak, but JonathanD lives on beauracracy
<Resistance> :P
<jedijf> i did vista print for my 'business' cards though
<Resistance> yeah well i may need a business card soon :P
<MutantTurkey> we are getting close to crunch time
<MutantTurkey> Lets hope i make it through another massacre
<Resistance> heh
<MutantTurkey> chem exam tomororw
<MutantTurkey> chem book is missing.
<MutantTurkey> TI84 is missing
<MutantTurkey> :|
<MutantTurkey> fml
<JonathanD> 249
<Resistance> 250 :P
<JonathanD> yes
<InHisName> Resistance: you cloak and cnx  implies a correspondence to mutantturkey?   [calvino at freenode.net]
<Resistance> hm?
<Resistance> you can ignore calvino.freenode.net.  I use the RR
<Resistance> it plops me anywhere :p
<InHisName> random ?   but sure seems like you PLANNED that one.
<Resistance> not really
<Resistance> and for what its worth
<Resistance> what determines my locatino is the proximity to my ZNC server
<Resistance> the ZNC itself is uplinked to fast connectivity at a data center so wherever i get connected to is irrelevant
<Resistance> i try us based servers though, hubbard as a fail safe
<InHisName> I always seem to get one very far from me, i.e. NOT in usa.
<Resistance> :P
<Resistance> chat.us.freenode.net ?
<Resistance> not as up to date
<Resistance> but is a regional RR
<InHisName> England's not so far as usual.
<Resistance> :P
<InHisName> g'nite for a while
<JonathanD> MOnring.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> whats up?
<rmg51> nothing at the moment
<rmg51> just trying to get ready for work an d read the morning paper
<JonathanD> Lost my electrical tape :/
<JonathanD> and lit an HDD on fire.
<JonathanD> and blah
<rmg51> sounds like it's time to go back to bed and hope for a better tomorrow  ;-)
<rmg51> for me it's breakfast time
<teddy-dbear> morning
<jthan> Morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> I made cinnamon raisin waffles, but y'all will have to come over here if you want any.
<JonathanD> death by turkey bowl.
<teddy-dbear> death by chocolate
<JonathanD> I didn't have chocolate
<JonathanD> I did have a turkey bowl.
<MutantTurkey> just ate an entire can full of baked beans.
<MutantTurkey> realized girlfriend is coming over later.
<MutantTurkey> facepalm :|
<JonathanD> lol :)
<MutantTurkey> Still, i am thinking ravioli for dinner eh?
<MutantTurkey> also, chem exam? totally aced it
<waltman> Even without your chem book and TI-84?
<ChinnoDog> mm, baked beans
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: Maybe you should feed your girlfriend baked beans so nothing unusual happens.
<MutantTurkey> LOL
<MutantTurkey> waltman: got a TI84 off a buddy who graduated
<MutantTurkey> waltman: but no chem book
<waltman> :(
<Resistance> MutantTurkey:  heh.  google the chem book?
<MutantTurkey> no
<MutantTurkey> they put out like 3 versions this year..
<MutantTurkey> mine is specifically (bullshitbullshitbullshit) made for my class
<Resistance> ouch
<Adom> back in my day, my TI-83+SE (Silver Edition) was the shiz.
<Adom> i put that thing to work
<MutantTurkey> Adom: :P
<ChinnoDog> Back in my day my HP48 did more than any of those TI calculators, and I was the only one in hs that had one.
<waltman> ChinnoDog: And no one else will even ask to borrow it, since it's RPN :)
<ChinnoDog> Yea. They didn't know what they were missing.
<ChinnoDog> One girl had an HP38. We traded files via infrared.
<waltman> I've got a 25 year old HP11C here on my desk. I use it nearly everyday. I think I've changed the batteries twice.
<waltman> It's an awesome calculator.
<ChinnoDog> My only gripe with hp48s is that the processor wasn't very fast
<ChinnoDog> It is ok now. I run an emulation of it on my phone and it runs way faster than the actual calculator.
<ChinnoDog> If the emulation supported infrared I would transfer my programs to it.
<ChinnoDog> oh. My phone doesn't have infrared anymore. lol.
<ChinnoDog> The emulation is awesome
<waltman> Mine's (barely) programmable, but it's really not worth the trouble. I just use the built-in functions.
<ChinnoDog> If I still used it much I would buy one of these: http://commerce.hpcalc.org/50g.php
<ChinnoDog> waltman: hp11c is surprisingly expensive! http://commerce.hpcalc.org/12cp.php
<waltman> That's the 12c. The 11c hasn't been made for a very long time.
<waltman> The 11c is the same form factor, but different functions.
<waltman> http://www.hpmuseum.org/hp11c.htm
<ChinnoDog> oh, oops. interesting
<JonathanD> $400 for inspection.
<MutantTurkey> #twobugsoneday
<MutantTurkey> like boss.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-11-19
<Sadin> making a new server :D
<InHisName> evenin' gents
<Sadin> hiya InHisName
<InHisName> been busy all day, Sadin ?
<InHisName> I been gettin' my jollies unbrickin' several old ATAs and reusing them.
<Sadin> InHisName i just got a mabook and im using it to replace my windows desktop and turning my windows desktop into ubuntu server
<Sadin> rearranging my room/desk and cleaning my room
<Sadin> very busy day...
<waltman> mabook?
<Sadin> macbook
<Sadin> my bad
<Sadin> standing while typing and working isnt easy :P
<InHisName> I noticed that too.  I perched a laptop on top of workbench to reach an ATA with short CAT5.  Lotta standing and typing.
<Sadin> yeah specially when my desk its sitting on is about 2 1/2 feet high lol
<Sadin> about 3
<InHisName> Try one about 4.5 fee high !
<InHisName> With doors all across the front, so you cannot sit on high stool and keep knees under workbench.
<Sadin> well i mean like since im moving things my desk is low and i dont have a chair atm so i gotta bend down to even reach my keyboard
<Sadin> lol
<Sadin> but i know what you mean
<InHisName> Tye standing on one foot while touch typing with the toes of the other foot.
<InHisName> s/Tye/Try/
<Sadin> lol
<Sadin> heh
<Sadin> Need to get ssh installed on my ubuntu server once the 11.10 iso is done downloading then ssh into it via my macbook
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<JonathanD> shopping time?
<rmg51> just back
<rmg51> now it's PACS time
<InHisName> yea, whoz comming ?
<rmg51> me and the bear
<rmg51> later
<Sadin> Could anyone help me troubleshoot my ubuntu server i cant get an inernet connection cause dhcp wont start
<Sadin> nvm i did a reinstall and dhcp worked that was weird
<MutantTurkey> sure  Ican
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: ever in doubt? sudo dhclient eth0
<MutantTurkey> that'll do the trick
<Sadin> kk MutantTurkey thanks!
<MutantTurkey> yep
<Sadin> MutantTurkey awesome got ssh working
<MutantTurkey> yessir
<Sadin> now to setup my minecraft server :D
<MutantTurkey> shaking my haed yo
<Sadin> lol its for storage but i likes MC
<MutantBirdOfPara> Hi, everyone
<ChinnoDog> hello MutantBirdOfPara
<MutantBirdOfPara> meeting finishing up, time to go home
<Sadin> ChinnoDog you good with ubuntu Server?
<ChinnoDog> Sadin: uh, I have one. I guess?
<ChinnoDog>  is there a question?
<Sadin> ChinnoDog you know on startup how it displays system info like processes and mem usage?
<Sadin> is there a command to display that again
<rmg51> there is a gui way to do that
<rmg51> you can find most of that info i System Monitor
<pleia2> Sadin: top
<pleia2> once it's running you can sort by memory with M or processor with P
<Sadin> okay pleia2 im sshed into my server on my macbook and im trying to moniter it through my mac cause my minecraft server is running on the screen that is hooked into the server thanks!
<pleia2> if you just want stats on memory you can just run: free (or free -m to show in megs)
<pleia2> it's very basic though
<Sadin> well im not running a gui so that will be fine
<MutantTurkey> police drive me fucking nuts.
<MutantTurkey> they seem to make a habit of questioning me for no reason
<MutantTurkey> HELLO I AM ALLOWED TO WALK DOWN THE STREET AS I PLEASE.
<rmg51> must be getting close to Thanksgiving
<rmg51> the police are looking for a few good turkeys
<MutantTurkey> I know
<MutantTurkey> they need to meet their quotas for the party
<Sadin> MutantTurkey well at least your police do something
<Sadin> birdsburough and amity township police do nthing
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-11-20
<InHisName> They wont even give chase to mutated turkeys ?
<MutantTurkey> whew I barely made it home alive
<MutantTurkey> I had to duck under the bar as someone pulled out a shotgun and yelled "it's hunting season
<MutantTurkey> I had to "duck"
<InHisName> now he wants to be a duck, huh ?
<InHisName> Make up your mind, turkey !
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<rmg51> just back from my walk
<waltman> *YAWN*
<InHisName> You missed a big disconnect with me and maybe you too.  Only 30 seconds offline. Switched servers, one I was on musta died.
<InHisName> Time to go to church.
 * waltman spent all day yesterday at philcon
<jedijf> waltman: how was it?
<jedijf> i mean all day implies awesome
<ChinnoDog> Sounds better than church.
<waltman> jedijf: Good. Cory Doctorow was the guest of honor, and I got to hear him talk for an hour on the evils of copyrights and Apple. Good times. :)
<jedijf> waltman: his latest articlein Make mag was ok, not overly free-tarded
<Sadin> just trying crunchbang for the first time not to bad
<jedijf> i never felt the crunchbang love
<jedijf> grant it; it was a very limited attempt
<jedijf> i tried crunchbang and slitaz briefly
<waltman> jedijf: I also went to an interesting talk on the James Webb Space Telescope.
<waltman> The artist GOH was Boris Vallejo. He'd come down with a cold and spent the day in his room, but his wife talked about how they work. She's also an artist who has basically the same style as him.
<waltman> Gotta run. Later.
<InHisName> I'm back
<MutantTurkey> back in black!
<MutantTurkey> :|
<Resistance> pleia2:  if you're around, /query
<jedijf> pleia2: awwww, nice blog post
<ChinnoDog> Now that picture represents 'early LoCo days'
<ChinnoDog> hmm
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-11-12
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey
<sgtnasty> happy veterans day
<waltman> Morning.
<rmg51> hi
<rmg51> bye
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<TheLordOfTime> hiya
<InHisName> hiya2
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-11-13
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning?
<waltman> http://brynmawr.patch.com/articles/70-cent-theft-from-rosemont-gas-station-police-say?ncid=newsltuspatc00000001 # crime spree in Bryn Mawr!
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> Nooning sooning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-11-14
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> I keep forgetting to do that.
<rmg51> well stop forgetting :-/
<JonathanD> ok
<JonathanD> What was that twitter thingy we were using.
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> Hi waltman
<JonathanD> How are ya?
<waltman> A bit under the weather. You?
<JonathanD> mmm, thats not good.
<JonathanD> I'm pretty good.
<waltman> I'm sniffly
<JonathanD> You need hot and sour soup.
<rmg51> I need to go back to bed instead of going to work
<waltman> JonathanD: I might have some for lunch!
<JonathanD> waltman: always de-snuffles me.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> Morning
<twrivera> anyone interested in attending the November South Jersey MongoDB meetup here are the details:  http://www.meetup.com/sjmongodb/
<ChinnoDog> /buffer/buffer 7
<ChinnoDog> err
<ChinnoDog> oopses
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-11-15
<jthan> lamalex: yo
<InHisName> mornin' folks
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<waltman> morning
<JonathanD> hey waltman
<waltman> hey
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<lamalex> mornin
<ssweeny> morning lamalex
<jthan> lamalex: Have you played with Ubuntu for Android!?
<lamalex> jthan, yah i'm on product strategy- that's our product!
<pleia2> s/product/vaporware
<pleia2> :P
<lamalex> that's not true- it's real and working it's just not in stores
<pleia2> or anywhere people can use it
<lamalex> for some set of people of which i am not a part of
<jthan> I'm so jealous :-(
<jthan> Is it awesome?
<jthan> I totes called this coming like 6 years ago.
<ssweeny> wait, you guys haven't used ubuntu for android?
<pleia2> :P
<jthan> Psh
<jthan> don't even
<pleia2> half the Ubuntu news this week is "New Ubuntu for Android ad released, but we still can't use it or see the code or anything"
<InHisName> What is other half of news ?
<pleia2> misc
<InHisName> how to 'update'  libgnutls26_2.12.18-1  in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<jedijf> that was in misc.......
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-11-16
<InHisName> how to upgrade  libgnutls26 to a newer version ?
<jthan> InHisName: do you have a good reason to upgrade it to that version?
<InHisName> Yes, the existing one had bug to NOT support https, I am trying to do bit transmission with private tracker (https)
<jthan> Well even upstream it seems that they're marked unstable
<InHisName> just need one without the compiled bug.   I think it was done with pkg included with 12.04.
<jthan> Can you downgrade a version?
<jthan> Or try the debian version?
<InHisName> I suppose for either, after one show me a howto file to follow.
<InHisName> which method is least complicated ?
<jthan> InHisName: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-do-i-install-deb-packages/
<InHisName> I think I can even do the same version using debian pkg. (to avoid the bug)
<jthan> Find a .deb from Debian, or else you have to add the source in aptitude.
<InHisName> I'm on the debian site for packages now.
<jthan> http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/libgnutls26
<jthan> http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/i386/libgnutls26/download
<jthan> 64 bit? or 32?? if 32, use that link ^
<jthan> Just make sure you have the dependencies right. It might screw with them for future updates.
<InHisName> when I do:  ldconfig -v | grep libgnutls   ,   I get this --->   libgnutls.so.26.21.8    and current file to d/l for i386 (32bit) will show   libgnutls.so.26.22.4     (version 2.12.20-2)
<InHisName> I do not need to bother with getting rid of the old one first before installing ?
<InHisName> jthan: Just make sure you have the dependencies right. --->  is it a concern if upgrade to 12.10 soon ?
<jthan> *shrug* I'm not honestly running Ubuntu myself at the moment
<HowdyDoody> Now connected to computer needing upgrade, jthan
<HowdyDoody> Clicking on the deb file:  Software Center starts up --> 'a later version already installed'    nxt line:  Error
<HowdyDoody> It doesn't seem to allow me to install that one.
<jthan> Uninstall first, then try?
<HowdyDoody> which method to uninstall ?   apt-get ?
<HowdyDoody> software center ?
<jthan> either aptitude or software center should be fine.
<jthan> I always avoided apt-get.
<HowdyDoody> existing version: libgnutls26.2.12.14-5ubuntu3.1       deb d/l    libgnutls26_2.8.6-1+squeeze2_i386.deb
<HowdyDoody> d/l a slightly more modern ver.    Installed deb.   Pretty easy.
<HowdyDoody> Hmmm, not appearing to be fixed yet, maybe needs a reboot.
<HowdyDoody> fooey, reboot did not work
<HowdyDoody> back to the bug site to read comments again
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey
<waltman> yo
<InHisName> Morning
<JonathanD> hi InHisName, waltman
<InHisName> Howdy there, JonathanD, waltman, HowdyDoody
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> morning teddy-dbear
<InHisName> jedijf: or anyone else, will there be 12.10 disks available Sat?
<jedijf> InHisName: yes dvds
<JonathanD> whats on sat?
<jedijf> 3rd sat is PACS
<JonathanD> jedijf: you have new ones? I'll take a couple to pinball.
<JonathanD> unless you're going to pinball
<JonathanD> theres a room there we can put some stuff out on.
<jedijf> another 3rd saturday soooo extrapolate
<JonathanD> pacs can reschedule.
<jedijf> JonathanD: i leave some in my hive box
<JonathanD> ok
<JonathanD> I should be down before then.
<jedijf> for you and hive, in general
<JonathanD> I gotta make some more of those kyle flyers.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-11-17
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> morning
<ChinnoDog> evening
<rmg51> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-11-18
<InHisName> later evening all
<InHisName> I have booted up to 12.10 to the password screen.  Wasn't there a place to "choose" type of desktop here.   I cannot seem to find choices to pick one without compiz in it.
<InHisName> Ok, found it on internet and got xubuntu up and going.
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> ugh, morning again
<ChinnoDog> I dropped a glass custard bowl already this morning. My foot cushioned its fall. Ow
<waltman> Was it also cushioned by custard?
<ChinnoDog> No. It was empty.
 * waltman burned his bacon this morning :(
<ChinnoDog> :-(
<waltman> http://baconmethod.com/ # don't try this in a toaster oven
<TheLordOfTime> HOW COULD YOU BURN BACON
<TheLordOfTime> THAT IS THE ACTIONS OF ONE WHO IS EVIL!
 * TheLordOfTime just woke up and hasnt had his morning coffee, so tolerate this outrage.
<waltman> TheLordOfTime: I was just as upset.
<waltman> I took a look at it at minute 9 and it was already inedibly burnt.
<waltman> Sometimes sacrifices need to be made in the name of Science :)
<TheLordOfTime> whoever said that statement never met me.
<TheLordOfTime> you burn my bacon, you suffer the consequences.  </epicragemode>
<waltman> It was only 2 slices. I've got more for later in the week, which I'll be preparing the old-fashioned way.
<waltman> And note that I didn't burn your bacon, but my own.
<waltman> Laundry. bbiab.
<TheLordOfTime> true
<TheLordOfTime> but consider this: there's a place that sells breakfast.  they need to know how to make bacon.  they burn the bacon and serve me burned bacon.
<TheLordOfTime> bad things.
<TheLordOfTime> ;P
<ChinnoDog> waltman: that method takes forever and wastes all sorts of energy. I think bacon comes out best in the nuker.
<ChinnoDog> Especially thick bacon which can be hard to cook all the way through in a frying pan.
<waltman> I like pan-frying it.
<waltman> TheLordOfTime: You seem to be complaining about a completely different problem.
<TheLordOfTime> waltman, true, but any burnedbacon is bad.
<TheLordOfTime> the same statement of burning bacon and the outragestill applies regardless of circumstances
 * TheLordOfTime sips his coffee.
<waltman> ChinnoDog: I was hoping I could just put the bacon in the oven and let it cook while I did made eggs and hashbrowns.
<waltman> My normal plan is to do the bacon first, then make the eggs in some of the grease.
<TheLordOfTime> which you should be doing :P
<ChinnoDog> waltman: But then you miss out on cooking your eggs and hashbrowns in bacon fat
<waltman> It was a one-time experiment. After the baconfail it won't be repeated.
<TheLordOfTime> ... argh, now i'm hungry for bacon!
<waltman> You're always hungry for bacon!
<TheLordOfTime> WHAT EVIL HAVE YOU SPAWNED?!?!?!?!?  NOW I WANT BACON!!!
<waltman> bacon is not evil!
<TheLordOfTime> the evil is me :P
<TheLordOfTime> and my unending epic ragemode desire for bacon
<TheLordOfTime> i was hungry for eggs and sausage today.
<TheLordOfTime> now i want bacon.
<TheLordOfTime> and there's no bacon within this home.
<TheLordOfTime> so...
<TheLordOfTime> *boom*
<ChinnoDog> No bacon here either
 * ChinnoDog adds to grocery list
<waltman> Clearly you two are failing to bring home the bacon. :)
<jedijf> waltman: aren't you supposed to do minellas?
<jedijf> it's in my budget
<jedijf> 2 slices rye - waltman
<waltman> You budget for...?
<waltman> I like making bacon and eggs at home when a holiday weekend's coming up.
<waltman> also I'm doing laundry this morning.
<waltman> Minella's will be a zoo next weekend.
<waltman> Note to self: Don't try to email 68 MB file attachments.
<TheLordOfTime> lol
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-11-11
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<InHisName> morning ?
<MutantTurkey> fixing server... no idea what doing
<MutantTurkey> fml
 * waltman almost got run over at a turkey crossing this morning!
<MutantTurkey> so I have 4 fans down acording to sensors but I don't visually see 4 fans down
<MutantTurkey> heh
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-11-12
<InHisName> evening
<ChinnoDog> hi
<pleia2> evening
<TheLordOfTime> hiya pleia2
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> Morning already, I just said evening only 7 lines back
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<ChinnoDog> I discovered the forks of mysql yesterday. I can't figure out how much Oracle has to lose if they overtake the official mysql distribution in popularity.
<pleia2> a few distros have already switched to mariadb by default
<InHisName> anyone around to test a web site I am working on ?
<jthan> I have a few minutes to kill
<jthan> pleia2: mariadb <3
<ChinnoDog> Is there an easier way to configure MariaDB than through the my.cnf? There are too many options. This seems so cryptic.
<InHisName> More testers wanted for my web pages.   Now to test the user/pwd login part.
<InHisName> Have to wait till later, Joseph is coming home on school bus in next 5 minutes.
<ChinnoDog> Your web page was scary. It looked like a page a scammer would make.
<ChinnoDog> click this link to enter secret area... orly? What is back there?
<jthan> LOL
<jedijf> don't click it
<jthan> Sketched out Chinno doesn't like the website.
<jthan> ChinnoDog: IT WON'T LET ME CONNECT
<jthan> THIS IS NONSENSE
<ChinnoDog> send me one
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-11-13
<ChinnoDog> I want to use MariaDB but it takes up over twice as much memory as MySQL in my existing configuration
<square-r00t> that is.. definitely wrong. it should use the same amount if not less
<square-r00t> any esoteric tweaks in your my.cnf?
<square-r00t> ssweeny: feel like reverse-engineering some embedded device's firmware for me?
<square-r00t> http://www.clearwire.com/downloads/clearwire_01.01.15.999_arm.ipk
<square-r00t> actually, scratch that! looks like a standard .7z with tar!
<ChinnoDog> square-r00t: It is not wrong. You can't disable Aria or InnoDB in MariaDB. I have mysql running in a low memory configuration using only 12mb of RAM.
<square-r00t> right, i mean wrong as in "that should not happen"
<ssweeny> square-r00t, you want me to reverse engineer their compression or the software itself?
<InHisName> I'm back.  Now to test the username/pwd and whether my upload speed limits will choke the video to play.
<jedijf> ssweeny: he got it
<jedijf> 7zip and tar it's all uncompressed
<ssweeny> well that's no fun
<jedijf> debian too
<InHisName> So, just what IS this file from clearwire good for ?    Is it for loading firmware on one of their devices ?
 * InHisName yawns and does one lap around chair
<ChinnoDog> square-r00t: I went back to mysql. Now running comfortably in 7-12mb of memory.
<square-r00t> InHisName: yep. looks like openwrt whiterussian release at a glance
<square-r00t> ChinnoDog: there's something super funky going on there
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Howdy.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> Ooops, I missed out on a 'good morning', so, good afternoon instead.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-11-14
<rmg51> Morning
<jackson> Moin
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<MutantTurkey> marathon goes past my house sunday... eek
<MutantTurkey> waltman: whats with that new truck?
<waltman> which new truck?
<MutantTurkey> it's a big green lunch truck
<jthan> The one with the license plate that says "waltman" on it
<MutantTurkey> heh
<waltman> The one with the built-in ATM?
<waltman> I believe it's the same folks as the old TV truck.
<MutantTurkey> ah
<MutantTurkey> atm truck
<JonathanD> My install won't do a full upgrade.
<JonathanD> :(
<jedijf> -f
<jedijf> hammer ^^^
<JonathanD> jedijf: it blew up.
<JonathanD> 3 reboots later, I think it's stable.
<JonathanD> maybe.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-11-15
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> hola
<JonathanD> hi
<InHisName> hello
<teddy-dbear> I don't wear pants ;-)
<teddy-dbear> wrong room :-/
<ChinnoDog> ...
<jthan> Hey everyone
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-11-16
<InHisName> no pants, but you still eat honey.
<waltman> s/honey/chocolate/
<InHisName> which is it?  honey dipped chocolate or chocolate dipped honey ?
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> off to PACS
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<JonathanD> hi
<teddy-dbear> o/
<JonathanD> SO the ubuntu update broke my sound.
<JonathanD> :(
<JonathanD> fixed the sound. Now desktop doesn't load :D
<InHisName> How did you fix the sound, JonathanD ?   That's always happening to me, then I forget what I did for next time.
<JonathanD> I did
<JonathanD> reset alsa
<JonathanD> alsa force-reload
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-11-17
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-11-10
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> bye
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Good Happy Monday Morning you all !
<ChinnoDog> Monday--
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-11-11
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> hi
<rmg51> bye
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-11-12
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<InHisName> morning folks
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-11-13
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> Hows it going?
<rmg51> slow and steady
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<ChinnoDog> I remember the days when we had release parties.
<ssweeny> were we ever so young?
<ChinnoDog> The good ol' days.
<lazyPower> o/
<ChinnoDog> before PennBot died
 * ssweeny pours one out for PennBot
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-11-14
<InHisName> Is PennBot too much trouble for a person to manage (play) with ? If not, why isn't he coming back from dead ?
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<SamuraiAlba> Mornign
<jackson_> Morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
<jackson_> hay teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> hi
<lazyPower> Morning everyone o/
<lazyPower> Has anyone been following along with UOS?
<ChinnoDog> UOS?
<ssweeny> Ubuntu Online Summit i presume
<ssweeny> online UDS basically
 * ssweeny would have been following the scopes track but he's been writing them for the last year, so...
<lazyPower> ssweeny: Ideally - it would be amazing to see someone write a scope that is powered by a juju deployable service - like owncloud.
<ssweeny> lazyPower, maybe that can be arranged
<ssweeny> lazyPower, what would you like to search for in owncloud?
<lazyPower> ssweeny: then you get to see briding the gap between our technologies and kind of a convergence around our tooling that really empowers 'user enablement' - juju is simple enough to move with - you deploy your own OWNCLOUD instance with juju to digitalocean: http://blog.dasroot.net/replacing-u1-with-owncloud-on-digital-ocean/
<lazyPower> then you bridge that further with a scope for the CALDAV, and file
<lazyPower> sync your phone calendar with your owncloud instance, contacts, file backup, etc.
<ssweeny> right now some folks are working on owncloud sync support for file CALDAV and CARDDAV
<lazyPower> Right but there's so much more you can do with that
<lazyPower> such as ampache music streaming
<lazyPower> photo sync
<ssweeny> sure
<ssweeny> music streaming would be interesting
<ssweeny> i wrote something similar into a scope for a customer a while back
<lazyPower> Granted, we need to get moving with some improvements to the owncloud charm before *any* of that is viable
<lazyPower> i'm not 100% confident our owncloud charm is battle-tested enough to recommend that to the community at large
<lazyPower> im' closer to 80% confident in it, and that 20% margin for error scares me
<ssweeny> i hear that
<lazyPower> ssweeny: i heard throught eh wire you're a pittsburgher?
<ssweeny> i'm running OC out of their apt repository now. i'd be pretty excited to move to juju for that
<ssweeny> lazyPower, indeed i am, born and raised
<ssweeny> lazyPower, you too?
<lazyPower> we should meet up for suds and salt sometime in the not so distant future
<lazyPower> yep, residing in white oak presently. I'm not native though - i'm a transplant ~ 6 years ago
<ssweeny> lazyPower, i'm in squirrel hill
<lazyPower> awesome, we're pretty close then.
<ssweeny> yeah
<lazyPower> ~ 15 minute drive with minimal traffic
<ssweeny> cool cool cool
<lazyPower> yeah i'm pretty jazzed by this news too
<lazyPower> we need to loop in lisa pike and do a canonical meetup in the near future - why should Austin have all the fun?
<ssweeny> ah i didn't know there was a third
<ssweeny> excellent
<ssweeny> we could start an office if i actually wanted to go outside
<lazyPower> I feel the same way - i dont want to commute anymore after working in marketing downtown for 3 years :|
<ssweeny> yeah i used to work for a startup downtown
<lazyPower> the 20 ft commute is about perfect for beating those early morning blues - the only thing i *really* miss is my morning mocha from einstein brothers
<lazyPower> but my wallet and butt thank me for stopping that habit
<ssweeny> yeah i used to do a bagel sandwich from them every morning
<ssweeny> i loved working downtown in the summer because i could bike in... the winter, not so much
<ssweeny> freezing my face off at a bus stop
<lazyPower> oh the memories of trecking down to wood street from station square parking lot
<lazyPower> i dont miss it
<ssweeny> yeah working in an office is for chumps
<ChinnoDog> hehe
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-11-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> 0/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-11-16
<InHisName> First message for Sunday 16th!
<ChinnoDog> second
<rmg51> third
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-11-09
<rmg51> Morning
<MutantTurkey> trying out dwm again
<MutantTurkey> after being on i3 for years
<MutantTurkey> i think i want to be able to switch to a main stack auto tiling setup
<MutantTurkey> might make me focus more
<KyleYankan> MutantTurkey: Doesn't i3 do that?
<KyleYankan> Mod+Shift+Space | Mod+Space
<MutantTurkey> ?
<MutantTurkey> it does?
<MutantTurkey> have i been forsaken by my not reading of the docs??
<KyleYankan> MutantTurkey: RTFM
<KyleYankan> :-P
<MutantTurkey> lol
<MutantTurkey> for chris sake
<KyleYankan> Chris is a real jerk
<MutantTurkey> another reason i like dwm
<MutantTurkey> independent displays
<MutantTurkey> and
<MutantTurkey> tag stacks
<MutantTurkey> you can combine stacks on the fly
<KyleYankan> I haven't run i3 on a multiple monitor set-up yet
<MutantTurkey> ah, i3 does do a good job of xinerama or whatever it's these days
<MutantTurkey> never had any  problems with it
<MutantTurkey> but i dont like the functionality a whole lot
<KyleYankan> I think I'd like to be able to move i3 "displays" around to various monitors.
<KyleYankan> I need to hit NTR and get a second monitor/video card, but I keep being lazy
<MutantTurkey> you can
<MutantTurkey> forget what the code was
<MutantTurkey> i used a few python scripts to do what i do with i3
<KyleYankan> I'll check it out when I'm ready
<KyleYankan> but that seems pretty ideal
<MutantTurkey> my favorite was my renamable((on the fly) stacks
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-11-10
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<nelson_> hi i have a trouble with my ubuntu
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-11-11
<kc3dew> .••Leaving••.  Reason:(Auto-Away After 30 Mins Of Inactivity) - Pager:(/Ctcp n/a Page <Message>) .«Gx»¤«Realm».
<jthan> kc3dew: DON'T LEAVE.
<kc3dew> Laughs Out Loud
<kc3dew> i wasnt really leaving... i was just idle... being at work doesnt allowe me to keep full attention in channels
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-11-12
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Bye
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-11-13
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-11-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Anyone booting with /boot on an encrypted partition?
<icey> ahoy
<jthan> ChinnoDog: I do
<jthan> Wait
<jthan> I have
<jthan> I don't anymore because it was a pita and not worth it
<jthan> because chances are nothing on /boot is /that/ important anyway
<icey> jthan: I think the idea behind encrypting /boot is to protect the OS area, ie: if I get ahold of your computer and you haven't gotten /boot encrypted, I could muck with the environment itself
<jthan> but if / is still encrypted
<jthan> your data is protected still
<icey> until I give you a bad kernel?
<ChinnoDog> That and it is annoying to randomly run out of space on /boot
<jthan> What's a bad kernel going to do?
<ChinnoDog> Also if you use btrfs snapshots and root is a separate partition then reverting to a previous snapshot will not revert your kernel
<jthan> ugh don't use btrfs yet. lol
<ChinnoDog> In any case, what do you have to do to get grub to boot from your encrypted partition?
<ChinnoDog> I think the problem is that it won't load cryptodisk because running "ls" at the grub prompt doesn't show they decrypted block device
<jthan> ChinnoDog:     linux   /vmlinuz-linux root=UUID=f3a0f99b-56ac-495b-98e1-2ec2c160b008 rw cryptdevice=/dev/sda2:cryptroot quiet
<jthan> however it depends which method to encrypt it in the first place you used
<ChinnoDog> That is the boot string but it doesn't seem to work when I enable cryptodisk in /etc/defaults/grub
<jthan> icey: You can give me a bad kernel but my data is still safe and that's more important to me.
<icey> jthan: until you boot my malicious thing and get your data that way?
<jthan> icey: your malicious thing is still going to decrypt my /?
<jthan> ChinnoDog: jonathan@karma:~$ cat /etc/default/grub | grep -i crypt
<jthan> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="cryptdevice=/dev/sda2:cryptroot"
<ChinnoDog> Did that
<jthan> that's all I've got
<ChinnoDog> hmm
<jthan> and it Just Works(TM)
<icey> jthan: ideally, you don't know it's malicious and you decrypt it yourself ;-)
<jthan> icey: Yeah, but if someone had their hands on my laptop the last thing I'm going to do is log in. However, I'm curious if you're referring to a specific exploit or have done this
<ChinnoDog> I tried to do it with Ubuntu 16.04 at install. Chrooted to disk after installation and made those modifications but it doesn't work. I guess I will have to debug it further.
<jthan> I always setup my partitioning and encrypted volumes and then install
<jthan> idk how flexible the Ubuntu installer is
<icey> jthan: haven't, just considering the theoretical reason for encrypted /boot; do you mean that you would reformat the device if somebody else had unrestricted access to your machine for ...say 10 minutes?
<ChinnoDog> jthan: What if a boot sector virus patches your /boot before grub loads?
<jthan> icey: nobody would, first of all. But second of all, what's low level enough that you're going to be able to use entirely system calls that will send you my password
<jthan> Which, btw, is a one-use password
<jthan> I just think you're proposing something that isn't actually plausible.
<icey> jthan: how do you encrypt the device with an OTP?
<jthan> Not "one time"
<jthan> I said one use
<jthan> it's the only place that password is used.
<icey> ah, cool
<jthan> So you could get it, but unless you're on my laptop again it's a no go
<jthan> but I also VERY highly doubt anyone would be on my laptop without me sitting there
<jthan> and if they were, I'm dead and no longer care, but still encourage anyone to try.
<jthan> There are a lot of measures in place on $worklaptop to protect me and my data
<r00t^2> icey: there are boot-time verifiers that attempt to mitigate evil maid attacks as well, i.e. https://github.com/grazzolini/mkinitcpio-chkcryptoboot
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-11-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-11-16
<jthan> Any videos of you wheeling?
<jthan> welp
<jthan> hi
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-11-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-11-18
<teddy-dbear> Morning people, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-11-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<erstazi> ChinnoDog: morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-11-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> been gone a long time.  Tried to upgrade to 16.04 LTS.  It stuck and extra "/" on end of my /dev/sda1 in fastab and totally hosed booting up. On day #32 of a bad cold and well enough to search down other solutions to why /dev/sda1/ cannot be found when booting.
<r00t^2> why didn't you just boot a livecd and remove the trailing slash from fstab?
<r00t^2> or rather, are you sure that slash is supposed to be there and it's missing a space
<r00t^2> (or tab, whatever)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-11-13
<swift110> hey
<swift110> ChinnoDog, whassup
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-11-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-11-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> swift110: heya
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-11-16
<swift110> hey
<InHisName> hey or is it Hay ?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanD> Morning!
<teddy-dbear> o/
<waltman> Well, that was fun. My desktop was acting a little oddly, I think because there have been a bunch of ubuntu updates in the last few days. I thought I could clear them up by logging out and back in. Logging out worked!
<waltman> But I had to reboot before I could log back in.
<waltman> And it happened while I was also rebooting my macbook (to free up some ram) and my ipad (ios update). My only working computer was my iPhone!
<swift110> hey guys
<waltman> yo
<swift110> how are you waltman
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-11-17
<waltman> swift110: can't complain. you?
<swift110> im good waltman what are you up to
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-11-18
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-11-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-11-11
<swift110> hey
<waltman> yo
<swift110> how r u
<waltman> Not bad. You?
<swift110> im good just relacing
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-11-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-11-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-11-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-11-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples. critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-11-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-11-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
